# Instrument showing up in Kontakt



## Neonblue (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm pretty new to the full version of Kontakt as I just recently upgraded. I purchased the Distopian Guitars library and downloaded it. I installed it into where my other full Kontakt libraries are but I'm not seeing it appear in the list to select from when I load Kontakt in my DAW. However, I can browse to the folder and open the individual instruments / multis but I'd like to select it from the list in the future. Is there anything I need to do so it shows up in the list?


----------



## hessproject (Nov 2, 2020)

This is the main difference between a "Kontakt player instrument" and a full Kontakt instrument. For ones that only work with full Kontakt you have to open from the filesystem since they aren't licensed through NI


----------



## Neonblue (Nov 2, 2020)

Well that's a major bummer... :(


----------



## ok_tan (Nov 2, 2020)

use Quickload in kontakt


----------



## Neonblue (Nov 2, 2020)

How do you do that?


----------



## ok_tan (Nov 2, 2020)

click somewhere in an empty space in the instrument, quick load opens. drag folders with instruments from the browser into quick load. - read the manual please > quickload


----------



## d.healey (Nov 3, 2020)

You might find this guide helpful - https://xtant-audio.com/doc/how-to-...raries/#How_to_opensample_librariesin_Kontakt


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 3, 2020)

Neonblue said:


> Well that's a major bummer... :(


Funny enough, simple being able to see a library in the tab on the left side of Kontakt is a reason to choose and prefer a _Player library_ over a _Full library_ for me, lol


----------



## Neonblue (Nov 3, 2020)

@Bluemount Score That's why I did it as well.... And why I'm confused on why it's not showing up. :(


----------

